

Mondays Really Do Suck - mcantor
http://apps.facebook.com/usa_gnh/

======
mcantor
This Facebook app's stats show that happiness climbs steadily during the
weekend, then drops as soon as Sunday reminds us that Monday is coming. Once
the doldrums have past, happiness begins a steady rise.

Also, I wonder if any of these are tied to the sudden dip in happiness on
January 22nd, 2008:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/January_2008#2008_January_22>

Heath Ledger, perhaps?

------
numbeast
I wonder what words they consider to be "positive" and "negative".

